# Boggy Creek Boats- Bandit 12'



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! looks like a more comfortable version of that Pelican Skiffs surfboard thing. Looks nice! congratulations!


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

Paint it black,
Funny you mention the Ambush.  I was following their post very intrested in their boat and saw Boggy Creek Bandit at close to a 1/3 of the price and 1/2 of the weight built to my specs.  Only seeing pictures of the Ambush to compare to mine looks a lot bigger.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Paint it black,
> Funny you mention the Ambush.  I was following their post very intrested in their boat and saw Boggy Creek Bandit at close to a 1/3 of the price and 1/2 of the weight built to my specs.  Only seeing pictures of the Ambush to compare to mine looks a lot bigger.


Yea, their definitely proud of theirs with that price. but hey, if people are willing to pay it, that's all that matters. 
This one looks like the same thought process went into it, but more comfortable to fish out of.


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

How much do you think an Ambush is? A quality paddle board cost $2,000.00.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How much do you think an Ambush is? A quality paddle board cost $2,000.00.


I have no idea. I'm just saying, if I'm spending that much money, I want some freeboard! lol. I'll pick up a Gheenoe LT25 for that money. Or scrounge up a little bit more and get an Ankona ShadowCast. Or be smart and save some loot and get one of these. But like I said, that's my opinion. If others are willing to pay, that's all that matters. I wasn't trying to bash anyone. Just a thought I probably should have held in.


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like fun glass minnow...leave some fish for the rest of us


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

As far as the pricing being 1/3 and the weight 1/2 of an Ambush I have to disagree with you on that. There are two different versions, an Ambush and Ambush Light. I'm not really in a position to discuss pricing of the light version but I can assure you unless that rig weighs 48 lbs then you are far than being 1/2 the weight. Also, pricing differs with every boat builder and you will not find one that will publicly post exact numbers. Speaking personally with a builder can drastically alter your perception when it comes to pricing. That's the reason most owners will not answer the redundant question as to "how much did your skiff run you?" That looks like a cool skiff though and if it does weigh around 50 lbs and cost about $500, then I'll give it a shot!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> As far as the pricing being 1/3 and the weight 1/2 of an Ambush I have to disagree with you on that. There are two different versions, an Ambush and Ambush Light. I'm not really in a position to discuss pricing of the light version but I can assure you unless that rig weighs 48 lbs then you are far than being 1/2 the weight. Also, pricing differs with every boat builder and you will not find one that will publicly post exact numbers. Speaking personally with a builder can drastically alter your perception when it comes to pricing. That's the reason most owners will not answer the redundant question as to "how much did your skiff run you?" That looks like a cool skiff though and if it does weigh around 50 lbs and cost about $500, then I'll give it a shot!


site says it weighs 60lbs, drafts 3", 40" beam, 12ft long.


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

After Hour 2,
I pulled my price from the Ambush Builder's thread here on Micro Skiff
"Our Ambush Light is finished. Weight is 98lbs......   Retail is going to be Around $1,490."  The other version 
"about $2,800 (retail)." And weighs in at 125 lbs according to their website.

I would compare mine more towards the traditional version that is were I compared the cost and price. But even comparing the Light to the Bandit. The Bandit cost a lot less, it weighs less, and I got to design it exactly the way I wanted to. 

Don't get me wrong the Ambush is a great looking boat and will appeal to many anglers.  I hope they do well.  

And for you Gheenoee fans..... Your a tough breed to change minds.  I can say that as I have owned 2 int he past.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

That's a cool little skiff. Is it self bailing?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

whats the average cost on something like this?? I'd be pretty intersted for the NMZ


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I'd be pretty intersted for the NMZ


This thing would would be killer in the NMZ. Get a WANG stake out system with a 10' pole and you have a fish stalking machine!


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

$1200 built as I designed it. The front deck is a full 48" long. I was going to have a large rear deck, but I had it shortened so I could move a cooler to stand/sit on. I have 4 rod tubes to install to hold my fly rods in the horizontial position.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

definitely a great price for a sweet NMZ. How long is the turn around?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Sweet! looks like a more comfortable version of that Pelican Skiffs surfboard thing. Looks nice! congratulations!


As i recall, this was on the market full year or two befor the ambush. Nice to see that builders are catering to the small boat crowd.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

I might be mistaking but since you said they been around for a few years this looks like it could be one of their earlier models: http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/2895579709.html


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

Snag you later,
Turn around time depends on the shop's current builds. He is basicly a one man show and builds several small skiffs. He does great work. The shop is spotless! He quoted me 3 weeks, but I told him to take his time as I would not need it till spring so it took about a little over 2 months.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Snag you later,
> Turn around time depends on the shop's current builds.  He is basicly a one man show and builds several small skiffs.  He does great work.  The shop is spotless!  He quoted me 3 weeks, but I told him to take his time as I would not need it till spring so it took about a little over 2 months.


I have been in the Marine industry for years and done it all, design, build, tech, rig, trailers, etc, etc. And I choose Boggy creek because of the quality of work John does. I have never been in a fiberglass shop as clean as his, even my own and I'm OCD. That F-15 bullet sitting in the mold is mine! Not only is John a 1 man shop he is a full time Fire Fighter with the JFRD, I'm proud to support a man/local business (Boggy Creek Boats) who risk his life everyday to save others.

Oh and sweet rig, I always look at that 1 he has sitting in the office when I'm there and like Hmmmm!! Can we say flounder gigging Machine


----------



## thebandit (Jan 10, 2011)

Lets see it! Do you like it?


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

Wish I could tell you all a great report with dozens of red fish in it, but have been BUSY at work and then next week I head to Mexico to fish, yeah a rough deal.... I did have the boat in the water for a few minutes to see how it handled. A kayak paddle works very well. I was impresssed how well it does paddle. I have a 3hp outboard, but my opt for a trolling motor and a push pole. I installed horizontal rod holders, I'll be able to hold up to 4 fly rods.
The boat is SOLID!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, what made you lean more toward using the trolling motor and not the outboard?


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still up in the air... Weight is about the same with a wheel chair battery and TM vs a 3HP outboard. I think I'm going to try the outboard first, because I have it to see how she preforms.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Any up dates? Water shots? Anything?


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Old thread, but are you using the bandit much? I'm looking for something to tow or load in a bigger boat.


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

I've sold the bandit, I don't think it would be a good boat to tow.


----------

